# herping!



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hi guys and gals

quick question?

anyone know any good places to go herping?
what month is best to go? (in or near Glasgow)


thanx


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

It depends what you are looking for, I don't know what the conditions are like in Glasgow at the moment but there are plenty of newts turning up in my friends pond. He is watching them courting every night when he goes out with a torch.A few frogs also turning up now but for Toads I would wait for a wet night near the end of March. If you want to see Reptiles then a sunny day in April would be your best time. Can't help with locations though.
I shall be avoiding the cold in April for a while this year and going herping in south Spain for Chameleons, Horseshoe whip snakes etc and then Majorca in August for the endangered Mallorcan Midwife toad.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok thanx!


----------

